# Wheel adapter problems help



## alex12358 (May 31, 2004)

I have just bought giovanna barlettas and was told that they fit on a 97 maxima. Once i hit about 50 the car shakes alot and at first i thought it was because of the wrong lugnuts but it isnt. The wheel bolt pin on my car is slightly smaller than the circular openings of the rims. This is leaving a little gap between the bolt and the wheel causing it to shift around when hitting higher speeds. I was just wondering if there were any special lugnuts that would fit in these gaps or if there were any adapters that would take my smaller stock bolt and give out a bigger one that would fit the rim snug. I believe my bolt size is 1.25 because my stock lug nut size is 12 mm x 1.25. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=66651


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

MrEous said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=66651



actually - if you're current ones fit, then i'd be willing to bet you need hubcentric rims that fit your wheel


----------



## alex12358 (May 31, 2004)

Yea im going to try the hub rings i hope it helps, thanks for the help


----------

